# Need Help!! Suggest Speakers for Sony TV?



## shreeux (May 23, 2014)

I like to buy 2.1 Speakers of my tv *Sony KDL 32W670A*.....*goo.gl/qAUEms

Mostly for Watching Movies...

My budget is below Rs.8,000 to 10K

Any one reply with Product name with model no............


----------



## ratul (May 23, 2014)

Swans M10: *www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=sh...category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29
Klipsch ProMedia 2.1: *www.flipkart.com/klipsch-promedia-2-1-thx-multimedia-speaker/p/itmdedtebms6chfb
Logitech Z623: *www.amazon.in/Logitech-Z-623-THX-Certified-Multimedia-Speaker/dp/B003VAHYTG?tag=googinhydr8610-21

Swans for best musical quality, Klipsch for best movie experience, Logitech for the bass..


----------



## shreeux (May 26, 2014)

ratul said:


> Swans M10: *www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=sh...category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29
> Klipsch ProMedia 2.1: *www.flipkart.com/klipsch-promedia-2-1-thx-multimedia-speaker/p/itmdedtebms6chfb
> Logitech Z623: *www.amazon.in/Logitech-Z-623-THX-Certified-Multimedia-Speaker/dp/B003VAHYTG?tag=googinhydr8610-21
> 
> Swans for best musical quality, Klipsch for best movie experience, Logitech for the bass..



Thanks for reply...What about Altec & Creative...?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2014)

ratul said:


> Swans M10: Swans M10 (Black)
> Klipsch ProMedia 2.1: Klipsch Promedia 2.1 THX Multimedia Speaker - Klipsch: Flipkart.com
> Logitech Z623: Logitech Z-623 2.1 THX-Certified Multimedia Speaker: Amazon.in: Electronics
> 
> Swans for best musical quality, Klipsch for best movie experience, Logitech for the bass..





Any  one suggest other than this criteria..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

you have already been given best options for your budget.asking for alternate options now is like asking for options among micromax,karbon or spice for mobile when you already have the budget to buy an apple,samsung,sony or htc.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 29, 2014)

Get a Soundbar with a subwoofer from LG or Philips. The next best option is the Klipsch promedia gmx2.1


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 29, 2014)

I have personally heard a Philips soundbar at my friend's home and I am telling you, it is the crappiest sound I have heard till now from any speakers. It has a MRP of Rs. 12999 written on it's box. 

It's sound was: Horribly muddy, zero clarity, and thunderous boomy bass.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 29, 2014)

High-Fidelity said:


> I have personally heard a Philips soundbar at my friend's home and I am telling you, it is the crappiest sound I have heard till now from any speakers. It has a MRP of Rs. 12999 written on it's box.
> 
> It's sound was: Horribly muddy, zero clarity, and thunderous boomy bass.



same here with samsung...given away fo free with samshhit tv

- - - Updated - - -
has optical in so PC+this+HD TV=super effect
Philips HTD5510 5.1 DVD Home Theatre System - Buy Online @ Rs.11194/- | Snapdeal

nice sound @ friends place


----------



## shreeux (Jul 29, 2014)

Last year i bought Creative T3130 for my PC...Currently i used with my Sony TV for Watching all downloaded Movies through USB.,

If i buy Soundbar for TV....In future cannot interchange to my PC...That's why i am searching 2.1 Speakers....for interchange any time...!!!

Already other members given three choice...that is Swans M10,Klipsch & Logitech...!!

Pls also review this *M-Audio Studiophile AV 40*...


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2014)

For movies don't buy the Swans and MAudio, go with Klipsch all the way.

M Audio AV is best for monitoring and listening to music. Its not a full range speaker and will rob the joy outta movies.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> For movies don't buy the Swans and MAudio, go with Klipsch all the way.
> 
> M Audio AV is best for monitoring and listening to music. Its not a full range speaker and will rob the joy outta movies.



 Klipsch promedia gmx2.1 (vs)  Klipsch promedia 2.1 >> any difference in quality or music.....also which one is best...and any price difference..?

- - - Updated - - -

Review pls...Corsair Gaming Audio SP2500


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2014)

Both are equally good. The GMX was slightly better all around.

Corsair is great too.Corsair lacks the Klipsch's excitement and energy.But its superb too, check whose tonality you yourself like.



If you have a bit higher budget say around Rs 16.5k you can have something that will take you to a different league. The Boston Soundware XS and a DNM AV 499 amplifier.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Both are equally good. The GMX was slightly better all around.
> 
> Corsair is great too.Corsair lacks the Klipsch's excitement and energy.But its superb too, check whose tonality you yourself like.
> 
> ...



Boston Soundware XS and a DNM AV 499 amplifier.

Where to get this...I live in Chennai..I searched price was above 16.5k...

Also i found this today...HALF PRICE SALE!!! NEW BOSTON 5.1 & 2.1 home theatre speakers for rs 1000/- onwards . in Thyagaraya Nagar , Chennai New Music Systems - Home Theatre on Chennai Quikr Classifieds


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2014)

Soundware XS 2.1 in HiFimart.com, DNM visit their website and ask them for chennais pos.

- - - Updated - - -

Since you are from Chennai why don't take a look at Torvin, they make amazing stuff for the money.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 30, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Soundware XS 2.1 in HiFimart.com, DNM visit their website and ask them for chennais pos.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Since you are from Chennai why don't take a look at Torvin, they make amazing stuff for the money.





I already visit 2 times with my friend ...they have high end system...I ask for soundbar rate...they told 60k...i think price was huge...for indian make...!!!

I checked in website...there is no 2.1..

I also searched Klipsch dealer in chennai...no one have Promedia...!!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 31, 2014)

Buy Torvin Satellites and a subwoofer, mix and match. 
Or Get the Boston Soundware XS 2.1 from HiFi mart and a cheap stereo amp (DNM) to drive the satellites.


----------

